# Yet another story with a moral



## KingofKeys

I decided to join the CF this summer. After reading, researching and most importantly - praying, I decided to join either the Air Force or the Army. At the time, I had already finished two years of my engineering degree so I was more inclined towards Combat Engineering and EME. Two months into the summer I decided Combat Engineering best suited my desires both physically and mentally. 

I wrote my CFAT during the summer but my goal at the time was to join the reserves. I was called in for an interview by mid October. Unfortunately, I was sick with the flu. What seemed like a curse at the time was actually a blessing in disguise. Why? Lets face it, we all look for the easiest way to join the CF. Reserves is never really what I wanted, but half way through my degree, I saw no other *FAST* option to join the CF . Reserves was my quickest option (ROTP was not possible - long story  : ).

After I canceled my interview, I was told to get a letter from my reserve unit stating that they will be willing to accept me into the reserve unit if and when I met all the CF standard requirement. At that point, I had about 2 or 3 weeks to think about what I really wanted. I knew I wanted to go full time immediately after my graduation, which only gave me one summer in between to do training with my reserve unit. After that, I would inevitably have to apply for a Component Transfer (which as we all know, can take many months).

So, long story short: I decided to wait it out, until I was in the last year of my degree (which is next school year) and apply for DEO. Bad news? That is a little less than 2 years before I start training. The wait time is killing me. Good news? I am glad I figured out what I wanted before it was too late. And, now I had 2 years to train for the intense back to back training courses  :blotto: .

What do I want you guys to take out of all of this? PATIENCE!!! Good things come to those who wait. Do NOT make a harsh decision just because you want something as soon as possible. When you make your choice in regards to entry plans, life plans, or any plans in general - practice patience, look at the bigger picture, pray and good luck. Merry Christmas  :christmas happy:


----------



## McCurdy526

Well said, KingofKeys.

Patience is key. I may not be in your position for patience, but I have been waiting about 11 weeks to hear from Toronto. When I wanted to join the military, I didn't just say, "YES!" just like that. I didn't want to be one of those guys out there that signed up just to hold a gun. I decided to think it through. After about 3 weeks, I said, "Let's do this." That was back in June. From thinking about it to one of the last stages before hopeful enrollment.

Cheers,
Zach McCurdy, Age 17
CF Applicant


----------



## boomer38

Very good post KingofKeys

While I am still fresh in the application process, one thing I have learned recently in life about the CF and Life in general is that patience is a virtue! That should be brought with you where ever it is you travel!


----------



## KingofKeys

It has been  nearly 4 months since my last post in this thread. I just wanted to let you all know (even though only 2 people replied ) that I still plan to join. I am writing 3rd year exams right now. Hopefully, I pass and head out to the final year of my degree - at which point I will apply for DEO. If all goes well, in theory, I should be heading out to basic training in about 13 months. Then again, as life as shown me over and over again, nothing ever goes according to plan. 

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## KingofKeys

After almost 400 days, Its time!
I will be stepping into the recruiting center tomorrow afternoon to apply!  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary

Depending on your choices of trade, we look forward to your enrolment, in about another 400 days.


----------



## KingofKeys

hahaah. I knew someone would point out the fact that I would have to wait longer! I was expecting it   :camo:  ;D
I am applying for Engineer, and as of January 2011 they are processing applicants hoping for enrollment by April of 2011 for this trade. I know, I know, that is NOT a guarantee and I won't whine if I don't get an offer by April 2011. However, I am fairly confident that by application will get rolling faster than I had expected it to 400 days ago! :nod:


----------



## KingofKeys

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> hahaah. I knew someone would point out the fact that I would have to wait longer! I was expecting it  :camo:  ;D
> I am applying for Engineer, and as of January 2011 they are processing applicants hoping for enrollment by April of 2011 for this trade. I know, I know, that is NOT a guarantee and I won't whine if I don't get an offer by April 2011. However, I am fairly confident that by application will get rolling faster than I had expected it to 400 days ago!  :nod:


----------



## Nemecek

If you go in there and just knock the socks off all the tests, you shouldn't have a problem with anymore waiting. Just be the best you can, and don't take no for an answer. Just really prove you want to be there, and that you'd be the top candidate for the job. 

I'm sure Mr. O'Leary was teasing, but there is an unfortunate bit of truth in that. Some people are just forced to wait and wait and wait to no end.

On the flipside though, there are those who may get through faster. When I applied as an Infantry officer, I did all my steps near the end of April, and got my phone call near the end of August. I may have been a very attractive candidate, but I also think luck was a big factor too.   ;D

You obviously want the job, as anyone can see with you updating this over the course of 2 years, so when you go in, just don't forget that.

Best of luck!


----------



## KingofKeys

Nemecek: Thankyou for sharing and for the confidence boost. 

One thing I do regret is not putting enough effort into physical training. However, I hope to fix my mistake right about now!

I'll keep you all updated. Hopefully in 40 days instead of 400


----------



## aesop081

Nemecek said:
			
		

> If you go in there and just knock the socks off all the tests, you shouldn't have a problem with anymore waiting.



That is, if there are any positions available. You can rock the tests all you want, if there are no vacancies, there are no vacancies.




> and don't take no for an answer.



If the CFRC says "we're full" then you will have to take "no" for an answer.

I'm not trying to be a downer here but people have to have realistic expectations. Your parents saying " you can be anything you want" doesnt make it so.


----------



## KingofKeys

> Your parents saying " you can be anything you want" doesnt make it so.


Dad was wrong?  :crybaby:


----------



## Nemecek

CDN Aviator:

I realize that nothing is certain, and there is a numbers game aspect to it as well. However, there's nothing wrong with hope. If he really shines, they'll notice that more than someone doing so-so. 

I'm sure if he has to wait, he'd like it to be because of the quota's accord, rather than his inability to impress anyone. Obviously they can't make spots for you, but if you can beat everyone out of the running for those limited spots, then good work.

And just remember, it's part ability and part luck. Don't be too distraught if things go sideways.


----------



## Good2Golf

Nemecek said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator:
> ...However, there's nothing wrong with hope....



...so long as it's not used as a method in conducting your estimate -- hope is not a method.  

Cheers
G2G


----------



## Nemecek

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ...so long as it's not used as a method in conducting your estimate -- hope is not a method.




ahahahahaha. If only! My combat estimates would be done in a matter of seconds then.


----------



## Franko

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ...so long as it's not used as a method in conducting your estimate -- hope is not a method.
> 
> Cheers
> G2G



I thought it was a sub section of weather........


----------



## Good2Golf

Nemecek said:
			
		

> ahahahahaha. If only! My combat estimates would be done in a matter of seconds then.



...ahhhh, but hope can't FLOCARK!  :tsktsk:


----------



## Smirnoff123

> I am applying for Engineer, and as of January 2011 they are processing applicants hoping for enrollment by April of 2011 for this trade.



Really? Because i've been in constant contact with CFRC Toronto trying to apply as a combat engineer and they keep saying that I will have to wait ???


----------



## KingofKeys

C.G.R said:
			
		

> Really? Because i've been in constant contact with CFRC Toronto trying to apply as a combat engineer and they keep saying that I will have to wait ???



I should have clarified. I meant to say Engineer (Officer), not Combat Engineer (NCM). According to forces.ca, Combat Engineer (NCM) will be reviewed only after April 2011.


http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100


----------



## Pusser

If this story has a moral, I'm not sure I see it.  What I do see is somebody who appears to want to join the CF;  somebody who has apparently put a great deal of thought into it, but who has in actuality done little more than nothing, while touting the virtues of patience.  Patience for what?  Waiting for something you haven't tried to achieve is not patience.  Normally, we call that dreaming!  The OP is no further ahead than he was a year ago.  I can patiently await the call from the Governor General to to form the next government, but unless I actually join a political party, run for Parliament and convince that party to make me its leader, the chances of that phone call occurring are pretty much nil.  All the great plans I have to fix the county will be for nought if I patiently wait and dream, but in reality, do nothing.

Don't get me wrong.  Patience is a virtue, but don't confuse it with inaction.  Hopefully, the OP has indeed now gone to a recruiting centre and has started the process.  However, there was nothing stopping him from doing this six months, or even a year ago.  He still would have had ample opportunity to research, explore and change his mind in order to reach the same conclusions.  The only difference is that he could have been patiently waiting enrollment while still in school (we call this concurrent activity and the CF is obsessed with it) and could have been off to start his training right now instead of having to sit patiently while the recruitment process does its thing. 

A word to the wise - the CF is looking for decisive leaders who can quickly grasp the situation at hand and make a decision on a course of action.  Sometimes you will have to do this under very trying circumstances where you may not have complete information.  You will not always have the option to wait patiently.


----------



## KingofKeys

Pusser said:
			
		

> If this story has a moral, I'm not sure I see it.  What I do see is somebody who appears to want to join the CF;  somebody who has apparently put a great deal of thought into it, but who has in actuality done little more than nothing, while touting the virtues of patience.  Patience for what?  Waiting for something you haven't tried to achieve is not patience.



You make it sound almost as if I was bragging. I wasn't. 





> Hopefully, the OP has indeed now gone to a recruiting centre and has started the process.  However, there was nothing stopping him from doing this six months, or even a year ago.  He still would have had ample opportunity to research, explore and change his mind in order to reach the same conclusions.



If you had read carefully, you would notice that I had already written my CFAT before my original post. Does this not suggest to you that I have in fact been to the recruiting center?





> The only difference is that he could have been patiently waiting enrollment while still in school (we call this concurrent activity and the CF is obsessed with it) and could have been off to start his training right now instead of having to sit patiently while the recruitment process does its thing.



Did you except the CF to process application(s) for DEO while you were in your 2nd and 3rd year of undergraduate studies? DEO applicant cannot apply until they are in their final year of study. And yes, when I started 4th year (this September) I did go to the Recruiting Center again, however, I was told to come back in February (of 2011). 

If you were wondering why on earth I am going back to the RC in January, instead of February (as originally told to do so), its because Engineer(Officer) is now open for applicant processing. I'm sure that defended your next statement about the ability to "quickly grasp the situation at hand"  



> A word to the wise - the CF is looking for decisive leaders who can quickly grasp the situation at hand and make a decision on a course of action.  Sometimes you will have to do this under very trying circumstances where you may not have complete information.  You will not always have the option to wait patiently.




All in all, thanks for the input. What doesn't kill you can only make you stronger  ;D


----------



## Pusser

My apologies.  For some reason, I was under the impression that you had graduated this past summer and the CFAT was the only thing you had done and that quite awhile ago.  Upon re-reading your post, I now see that this is not the case.    I presume you have now started the process in earnest?  I wish you the best of luck.

PS:  Now is when patience is really necessary! ;D


----------



## KingofKeys

Thankyou Pusser for the best wishes. 

I went to the RC last week, received and completed the paper work again. The ONLY thing I am waiting on is a written letter from my university stating my expected graduation date (which is required to apply for DEO). I should receive it by Monday or Tuesday at the latest. Time to sit back and relax.  8)

Also, I was told I will not have to redo my CFAT.


----------



## KingofKeys

My story, continued: 

3 years later (since my first visit to the RC)...

I applied for Regular Force, Engineer Officer (DEO) last month (June 2012).

This time might be it!


----------



## curious george

Wow.  That's persistence!


----------



## KingofKeys

curious george said:
			
		

> Wow.  That's persistence!



Thanks! My application just got transferred to CFRC Toronto


----------



## pthebeau

curious george said:
			
		

> Wow.  That's persistence!



Indeed.  Best of luck!


----------



## KingofKeys

Medical and Interview in 2 weeks!


----------



## KingofKeys

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Depending on your choices of trade, we look forward to your enrolment, in about another 400 days.



Its been almost 700 days since your 400 days post  Time flies!


----------



## curious george

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> Medical and Interview in 2 weeks!



How did it go?


----------



## KingofKeys

It went well Curious George. I have since been Merit Listed for Engineer Officer. Selection took place last week, so just waiting for the good news to come in  :nod:


----------



## MMSS

Good luck!


----------



## wildman0101

Best of luck K-K.. Welcome to the Canadian Armed Force's. Cheer's. Scoty B


----------



## curious george

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> It went well Curious George. I have since been Merit Listed for Engineer Officer. Selection took place last week, so just waiting for the good news to come in  :nod:



cool


----------



## newmet

Good luck!  I am sure your patience will pay off


----------



## KingofKeys

So, just an update:

Its been more than 1200 days since my first application  

Thankfully, I have already been selected for Engineer Officer (Army), except that I don't know my BMOQ date yet (most likely to be April 29th, but nothing is official yet).


----------



## newmet

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## KingofKeys

Official offer in today. I start BMOQ next month


----------



## sledfreak99

Congrats! 
I can relate to you about "patience", I've applied for Combat Engineer (NCM) in November 2011, I've been merit listed since January 2012, and have been waiting ever since.
I guess it's really true when they say Patience comes to those who wait  
Best of luck at BMOQ


----------



## Delaney1986

Good stuff!! Good luck with your training!


----------

